# Panasonic DMC-G7 Mirrorless Leaked



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 14, 2015)

```
The specifications for the upcoming Panasonic DMC-G7 mirrorless camera have leaked.</p>
<p>SPECIFICATIONS</p>
<ul>
<li>4k 30p/24p video</li>
<li>DFD contrast AF</li>
<li>16MP Digital Livo MOS sensor</li>
<li>New Venus engine</li>
<li>360º panorama function</li>
<li>Shutter speed: 1/16,000</li>
<li>2.36 million dots organic EL EVF</li>
<li>104k dots LCD screen</li>
<li>Available in silver and black</li>
</ul>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://digicame-info.com/2015/05/g7-1.html" target="_blank">DCI</a>] via [<a href="http://photorumors.com/2015/05/13/panasonic-dmc-g7-mirrorless-mft-camera-specifications-leaked-online/#more-71574" target="_blank">PhotoRumors</a>]</p>
<p> </p>
```


----------

